# Harvard Pilgrim CEO Baker Running For Governor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Charlie Baker
WBZ

*Read: Jon Keller's Blog*

_By Glen Johnson, AP Political Writer_ 
BOSTON (AP) ― Harvard Pilgrim Health Care President Charlie Baker, a favored son by many state Republicans, is stepping down from his private-sector job to enter next year's campaign for Massachusetts governor.

Baker, a former Weld administration finance and human services aide, previously weighed both gubernatorial and U.S. Senate races.

He will join convenience store magnate Christy Mihos in a primary campaign for the 2010 GOP nomination.

"Leaving the company is not an easy decision for me, but there is no middle ground," he said in a statement issued Wednesday.

"I am either the CEO of Harvard Pilgrim -- or I'm building a campaign organization. I cannot do both."

Baker and Mihos are seeking to unseat incumbent Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick, who last week signed the first increase in the state's sales tax in 33 years as he tried to balance the state's budget during the worst recession since the Great Depression.

Democrats, who also control the House and Senate, have also been plagued by a series of ethics and pension scandals, prompting the Legislature to pass reform bills in recent weeks.

Patrick was elected the state's first black governor in November 2006 and ended a 16-year run of Republican control over the Corner Office, a reign that started in 1991 with Baker's former boss, William F. Weld.

Treasurer Timothy Cahill may also be a candidate in the suddenly mushrooming gubernatorial race.

The Quincy Democrat announced Monday he was leaving his party and weighing an independent candidacy for governor.

He said he planned to announce a decision after Labor Day, but Cahill's move put immediate pressure on Baker.

Cahill has been espousing a fiscal conservatism usually voiced by Republicans, threatening to split anti-Patrick voter sentiment.

By declaring his candidacy now, Baker will not only be able to raise campaign donations both in 2009 and 2010, but he could solidify his stature among the Republican base and establish himself as the leading opposition voice to the governor.

Mihos alienated many Republican Party faithful in 2006, when he challenged the GOP's gubernatorial nominee, then-Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, with his own independent campaign for governor.

He garnered only 7 percent of the general election vote.

Baker's departure is effective July 17.

Bruce Bullen, Harvard Pilgrim's current chief operating officer, will become interim chief executive officer.

Harvard Pilgrim is consistently rated among the nation's top health care providers.

It has over 1 million members. 

Harvard Pilgrim CEO Charlie Baker Running For Governor - wbztv.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I get the impression everyone loves this guy, but am I the only one here who doesn't know a damn thing about him?


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I get the impression everyone loves this guy, but am I the only one here who doesn't know a damn thing about him?


All I know is he ain't Deval! Good enough for me.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I'm generally a fan of "fiscal conservatism", that is often interpreted at the state level as "Screw the cops, they make too much money". 

I'd like to know where a Republican who actually seems like he make have a chance stands on these issues.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder if Cahill running as an independant will draw more votes from Demonrats or the Republicans. This could be a 3 way nailbiter , Caddy Devals support will surely shrink , and Cahill may add to that by taking some votes. Hopefully its enough to get Deval out of there, I'll take the " devil I dont know " in 2010.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Deval we knew nothing about. He crawled out of the woodwork with his smooth talking showmanship and got lucky. 

In many aspects, this state is like a business. Deval is clearly running this business into the ground by catering to the needs of the wrong people. By wrong people, I mean the welfare recipients, illegals, and the rest of the lazy shitheads that leach off this state and don't contribute anything to society. Eventually that type of business practice will leave you declaring bankruptcy. 

Baker, who heads up what the article states as "One of the nation's top healthcare providers," seems to be more capable at steering this ship in the right direction. Again, I think of this state like a business. If he can run one of the nations top healthcare companies, I have a feeling he can run Massachusetts the right way. It'll be great to see him run and hopefully unfuck this state by ousting Deval. 

Reading his blogs, he seems to have his shit together, knows what the hell he's talking about, and, well... He's not Deval Patrick. 

We all know the welfare recipients won't be working, and will be lining the polls to try and vote in Mini-Obama to term 2. Hopefully us working stiffs will be able to do the same for Baker. 

If Deval is voted in again... I guess we punt?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Harvard Pilgrim was in $$ trouble and actually in receivership by the state for short time during Tommy Rielly's tenure as AG.

2005_01 | The Comeback Kid: Harvard Pilgrim Health Care

As long as this guy isn't anti-police, I think if he become governor it maybe okay. It is still way too early to tell where he stands on the issues.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I get the impression everyone loves this guy, but am I the only one here who doesn't know a damn thing about him?


 Anything is better than what we have in office presently. I'll vote for Baker!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While I'm generally a fan of "fiscal conservatism", that is often interpreted at the state level as "Screw the cops, they make too much money".


Fiscal conservative Mitt Romney never touched the Quinn Bill, while "pro-labor" Democrat Shannon O'Brien pledged to cut 10% of the funding as one of her first acts as governor.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Fiscal conservative Mitt Romney never touched the Quinn Bill, while "pro-labor" Democrat Shannon O'Brien pledged to cut 10% of the funding as one of her first acts as governor.


Exactly, does anyone still think todays left wing nutjobs posing as democrats are for the unions anymore ????

I think Baker already will have at least 38 - 40 % of the vote , and all he needs is Cahill the " independant " to draw roughly another 12 -15 % away from Deval and baker is in.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

As a registered independent (unenrolled), I would like to see a third party candidate, however Cahill has ties to the Beacon Hill regime and would probably end up being "business as usual". I would support Baker if he was pro-police and address the Quinn issue in our favor. If Patrick determines he is a lame duck, he will most likely leave for a fed job to help Obama bankrupt the country.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Weld administration (Baker) = RINO. Cahill is no independent, regardless of what he says. He's a more-of-the-same Democrat.

They're all Democrats, even Baker. He was the best "Dr. Who," though.

Hopefully they'll add a "none of the above" choice to the ballot.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

As an X-Jersey resident, and coming from a government down in the Garden State that is somewhat similar to Deval, Chris Baker has my vote. I will research Baker personally. If Deval wins again... then we riot as if the Red Soxs won. Punt ... naah ... we're kickin... HARD!


----------

